# Navarre Kayak friendly spots for the gulf???



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

Still VERY new to kayak fishing, but I have some really good spots to put in for the bay and the sound, but all I've been catching the last two weeks have been Ladyfish! 

Where do ya'll put in for heading out in the gulf? (getting ready to kick the training wheels off!) :thumbup:

Thanks!

Barrett


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

navarre beach by the pier. use the walkover that is away from the pier at the east end. by the pier is good but i dont think they want you to launch there any more.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

beachsceneguy said:


> navarre beach by the pier. use the walkover that is away from the pier at the east end. by the pier is good but i dont think they want you to launch there any more.


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Launching by the pier isn't a good idea. You can go to the east end of the parking lot and use the crossover as said or use any of the public areas along Gulf Blvd, Get with Gottafish on here. He is a fanatic and my neighbor.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

2 guys launched by the pier the other day. i dont think they care if you buy some brewskis from them !!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

The first time I ever launched at the Navarre Pier I went and asked the pier workers if it was ok to launch next to the pier. They said it was more than ok and offered to help me unload kayak if I needed it. Great guys at that pier.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll quit launching my kayak from the pier's leeward side of swells and wind chop (the best sheltered launch in the GOM) when they run the surfers out 300' from the pier.

I do not drop a line within 300' but do launch within that window - I give the pier rats some measure of respect... 

Stressless


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

growing up on the pier i know for a fact you will get a lead strait through ur head for launching right next to the pier. so i use the east end of parking lot now so i can use the pier as a way to measure how far out i am. if i use public access it harder to read how far out u are and hard to find the same cross over where u put in at.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

I second that. Using the pier as a landmark is invaluable... now if I could just find some submerged structure in that area for fall snapper! Wish there was a tug or tank out there...


----------

